# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Флаш-игры

## SMARTER

Все мы когда-нибудь играли во флаш игры. Я тоже. Благо их полно в инете; и платных и бесплатных. Хочу поделиться информацией об одном сайте которого зовут Mausland Entertaiment

Там полно всяких флешек. там есть и аркады и паззлы и стрелялки и бродилки. Там даже есть игры из категории "убей  свою мышь"+"сломай себе пальцы". Примером может послужить флеша под названием Miami Vice. Главный кашевар системы Wiesi(не знаю ник это или имя). Он вставил себя в некоторые свои флешки.
Особенно рекомендую квесты Castle Sat и Frank adventure(с франком будьте по-осторожнее. Это отличный квест но там до фига эротичесокого контента, так что ... вам решать)
А так советую всем посмотреть и поиграть.

П.С. Уважаемые коллеги и ДЭЛ в частности. Моя статья ни в коем разе не претендует на рекламный контент. Статья написана сугубо в информативных целях, прошу учесть.

----------

DEL (12.09.2019), segabu (07.08.2011)

----------


## Jjarik

Мне не понравилось! =)

----------


## Killer38bot

у меня они все еще стоят эти игры от денди!))))))

----------


## Марс7

Игры от Денди? Не знаю, мне они сейчас такими детскими кажутся. Но в Танчики, когда вышли, поиграл с удовольствием.

----------


## Cote

Привет всем! помогите пожалуйста найти игру, не знаю год издания, но играла лет 6 назад. Похожа на обычную флеш игру, где представлена доска в виде шахматной (цвет меняется в уровнях, их примерно 20), где главным персонажем является белый кот, который должен на этом поле собрать все сладости (также меняют с уровнями и с каждым уровнем их все больше и больше) одним ходом и за время, при чем нельзя ударяться о стенки.

----------

